
Mapping the World of Amiga Samples - bane
https://chipflip.wordpress.com/2019/10/28/mapping-the-world-of-amiga-samples/
======
snvzz
Mandatory warning to developers thinking about playimng Amiga music or
emulating the Amiga's audio.

[https://bel.fi/alankila/modguide/interpolate.txt](https://bel.fi/alankila/modguide/interpolate.txt)

~~~
AndrewStephens
That is an amazing document.

------
bugeats
I hope that some day the 90s demo scene and its music gets a documentary film
made about it before all the pioneers pass away. It's such a special cultural
moment. The early steps into the distributed artistic movements we take for
granted today.

~~~
flohofwoe
There's an initiative by the "European Federation of Game Archives, Museums
and Preservation Projects" to get the Demo Scene on the "UNESCO Cultural
Heritage of Humanity" list:

[https://efgamp.eu/2019/05/20/efgamp-launches-campaign-to-
pro...](https://efgamp.eu/2019/05/20/efgamp-launches-campaign-to-promote-the-
demoscene-as-unesco-cultural-heritage-of-humanity/)

------
pinche2
I feel the nostalgia kicks in. I found many of my old samples and mods here,
many forgotten. And had no idea that the samples was used by so many. Guess
floppy swapping was more efficient than it appeared to be :)

------
peterashford
gdi another wave of nostalgia :o) The Amiga showed what amazing things can
happen when you combine a community with great tech and basically get all the
lawyers to piss off =)

------
sgt
I wish the site had a way for us to listen to the samples.

~~~
fzzzy
It's mentioned in the "Future" section.

------
EamonnMR
I can't wait to actually use all of these samples in Renoise.

